# Hybrid Audio Technologies 6.5" Imagine I61-2V2c Coaxials



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just put up a pair of Hybrid Audio Imagine 6.5" coaxes on eBay. They're in nearly-perfect shape and will come with the grills and the mounting screws. Check 'em out below...

*Hybrid Audio Technologies Imagine I61-2V2c Coaxial 6.5" Speaker Set*


----------

